# frost-free sillcock



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I installed a frost-free anti-siphon sillcock at my house a few years ago and it's a complete piece of garbage. Anytime it's turned on, it leaks out of the anti-siphon thing at the top. Can anyone recommend a brand that isn't a complete piece of garbage? I've done a quick internet search and found some by Prier that are Made in USA. Anyone have any experience with their quarter turn model or any of their others? Thanks


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

They are good. You could just rebuild the anti siphon on the existing. Depending on the brand, you could also eliminate it and install a screw on anti siphon


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you know what brand it is? I usually use legend valve and have had pretty good luck with them. 


Dave


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

My plumber installed them on a few renovations over the last couple of years and have had nothing but problems with the originals and replacements . We tried a few different brands and some lasted longer than others but imo they are junk and not made to last . Seems like one grain of sand or setiment and it puts a grove in the ceramic cartridge and you get the drip drip drip .So back to the old gate valves it is for me .


Yea you can rebuild them every year , but why ?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If it's BK Mueller, I think it's guaranteed for life (maybe they all are). So at least you can call them every year for a new stem and cap once you figure out the length. Supposedly the older ones without the flared end are worse than the newer ones. 

But looking at the broken parts, they're designed to fail.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I did some searching and I believe this is what I have Arrowhead Brass. I ordered a rebuild kit for it so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Replace it with a Woodford.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

It leaks when you turn it on or, leaks _while_ it is turned on? If its the former it is working properly. Sorry if I have insulted your intelligence but some customers I have had thought there was something wrong due to the initial purge.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Replace it with a Woodford.


Those look well built. Which model do you use on a normal residential??


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

goneelkn said:


> Those look well built. Which model do you use on a normal residential??


Model 19 unless the homeowner wants hot and cold.


----------

